# 1001 messages



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

vu que geoffrey  fête ses 1000 msg
et bien moi j'ai décidé de fêter mon 1000 et 1 message







alors pour ça j'organise une fête sur ce forum





en plus y a moi à la trompette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






je lance les 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 et les 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  on  s'éclate comme des fous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







allez pour les plus gourmands je sors les


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2005)

et ou est la ?





​


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

et bien moi je préfère la Beamish nah!!




Beamish is Good for You ...


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2005)

c'est la bière de cork la beamich, je reste sur mes terres :king:


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est la bière de cork la beamich, je reste sur mes terres :king:


 Pour les personnes qui veulent goûter de la "stout beer" à l'Irlandaise je leur conseille fortèment de commencer par la Beamish qui est moins forte et plus fruitée que la Guiness 

voilà mais après on fait ce qu'on veut...
du moment que y a de la bière
n'est ce pas Naas


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2005)

la beamish c'est pour les filles


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

y a pas beaucoup d'amateurs de bière sur MacG 
heureusement que y a Naas pour sauver le tout


----------



## naas (12 Juin 2005)

par contre la guinness en bouteille, la vraie disent certains est trop forte pour moi  sur le coup c'est moi la fille :bebe: (n'empêche que la guinness en france n'a pas le même goût qu'en irlande


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

bah c'est normal, ils rajoutent des additifs.. pour la conserver lors du voyage
que ça soit aussi bien en bouteille qu'en pression
c'est dommage 

et puis de toute façon rien ne vaut une bonne pression (je n'aime pas la bière en bouteille)

n'est ce pas


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> vu que geoffrey  fête ses 1000 msg
> et bien moi j'ai décidé de fêter mon 1000 et 1 message
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ici la fête? ... pas de bière s'il vous plaît ... j'ai eu mon compte à l'autre  .... la 1000eme !! ..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ici la fête? ... pas de bière s'il vous plaît ... j'ai eu mon compte à l'autre  .... la 1000eme !! .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 un belge qui ne supporte pas la bière... c'est bizarre ça


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

*Felicitation MacBoy....* 


continue comme ça.....


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *Felicitation MacBoy....*
> 
> 
> continue comme ça.....




N'écoute surtout pas ce que dit Stook... il a mal tourné


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> N'écoute surtout pas ce que dit Stook... il a mal tourné


 toi la force obscure, toi le côté noire... tu veux dire que Stook a mal tourné

attend que j'aille jeudi voir mister jedi!!!! il me dira la vériter à coup de boule


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> N'écoute surtout pas ce que dit Stook... il a mal tourné



rejoins nous mon fils.....


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

euh... vous donnez combien pour venir dans votre camp  
je prends au plus offrant (clair ou obscure ça dépend du prix )
et oui les résistants ne sont plus ce qu'ils n'étaient


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2005)

+12


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

Stook je crois que tu as perdu.. je n'ai plus qu'à rejoindre mon père spirituel ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je n'ai plus qu'à suivre mon étoile


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2005)

Plus facile être le côté obscur


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> Stook je crois que tu as perdu.. je n'ai plus qu'à rejoindre mon père spirituel ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je suis deçu, jeune Padawan..... la facilité  est si eloigné de la voie du Jedi....


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je suis deçu, jeune Padawan..... la facilité  est si eloigné de la voie du Jedi....


 C'est facile de dire ça car c'est vrai que Dimanche c'est loin du Jedi... comme du Vendre*di*


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

Me voila arrivé à 1664 post, un peu assoiffé par l'effort (intense au deumeurant)!! Alors je vous propose de m'accommpagné dans un rafraichissement général :love: :love:  





Pour les habitués, c'est une 15 cl. gratuite 

Pour les majors, c'est une 25 cl. offerte 

Pour les membres d'élite en dessous de 1664 posts, c'est une 40 cl. de gagner  

Pour tout ceux qui ont 1664 ou plus de posts à leur compteur, c'est une 50 cl. à savourer :love:


Et pour les parfums, je vous propose















fleur de houblon ------------------- brune ------------------------- single malt ----------------- rhum spirit





et la classique ​



















  ​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juin 2005)

*Un admirable post*
Admirable,

vraiment...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

un baron de malt pour moi


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

En peu en avance toi... 




J'arrive, ne bouge pas


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2005)

Excellent numéro et excellente initiative que ce thread


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Tu m'as grillé de peu 
C'est pas grave, je fêterais mon 1664e post avec une 'tite 16 pure Malt, en 50cl, car je suis assoiffé...


----------



## sonnygirl (13 Juin 2005)

Génial !

Magique !

Surtout ne poste plus pour rester à 1664 posts !


----------



## Pierrou (13 Juin 2005)

On peut, je pense, décerner à Valoriel el Titre honorifique de Lapin en Chef
Étant donné qu'il a posté 1664 post en pile 3 mois


----------



## azéron (13 Juin 2005)

sonnygirl a dit:
			
		

> Génial !
> 
> Magique !
> 
> Surtout ne poste plus pour rester à 1664 posts !


Quelle bonne idée 

Vive les multis-pseudos  :love:


----------



## rezba (13 Juin 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> On peut, je pense, décerner à Valoriel el Titre honorifique de Lapin en Chef
> Étant donné qu'il a posté 1664 post en pile 3 mois



Je vois pas le rapport avec la Chine en pet.


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Excellent numéro et excellente initiative que ce thread


Faux-frère 

Allez faire un tour dans son profil, et vous verrez la supercherie  

Pour la peine, pour toi ce sera une 25 cl.


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

saleté de machine... a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.



Ce sera pour la prochaine fois


----------



## sonnygirl (13 Juin 2005)

Et voila, plus de 1664 !!

J'aime pas la 1665 périmée.

On ferme.


----------



## macboy (13 Juin 2005)

c'est la fête de la bière sur macG ou quoi
regardez ce post sur le français et la bière http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102277
et le mien aussi pour mon 1000 et 1 msg je parlais déjà de bière ...http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=102218

allez bonne soirée


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Faux-frère
> 
> Allez faire un tour dans son profil, et vous verrez la supercherie
> 
> Pour la peine, pour toi ce sera une 25 cl.



Damned, je suis découvert !  

Faute avouée est à moitié pardonnée... Alors je peux quand même avoir plus de bière ?  :love:


----------



## iMax (13 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> c'est la fête de la bière sur macG ou quoi



Non, c'est normal, t'es juste au bar là


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

Je complète le post pour mon 1664e à moi 

Celles-ci, c'est pour le design : 






Celle ci, c'est pour les copains : 





  :love: :love: 



A la votre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A la tienne Valo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le bar est ouvert, et c'est *OPEN BARRRRRRRRRR !!!!*


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Damned, je suis découvert !
> 
> Faute avouée est à moitié pardonnée... Alors je peux quand même avoir plus de bière ?  :love:


Ca se mérite une 50 cl. :casse: 

A la tienne, iMax


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> A la tienne Valo


A la tienne, magicien


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

Félicitations pour tes 1001 posts  :love:

Tu devrais quand même savoir que tu jeudi au dimanche, en passant par le samedi et le vendredi, un bon Jedi se doit de savourer une 1664 :love: :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

non mais t'arrêtes de faire de la pub pour ton tradada toi


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> non mais t'arrêtes de faire de la pub pour ton tradada toi


Tu peux parler!! Toi qui squatte mon thread  

 

Et puis, il me semble que cela te fait aussi un peu de pub, non?


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)




----------



## yoffy (13 Juin 2005)

Bravo , bon travail !
L'idée est bonne , la mise en page réussie , la qualité d'image irréprochable , attention au Magicien qui a de l'ambition aussi .


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

bon, je me satisferai d'un 50cl alors....


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2005)

un seul à la fois...
mais y'en aura pour tous, j'ai ramené la tireuse...


----------



## valoriel (13 Juin 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> un seul à la fois...
> mais y'en aura pour tous, j'ai ramené la tireuse...


squatteur de thread  :rateau:


----------



## macboy (13 Juin 2005)

y a 2 là qui ne font que de se suivre.. faudrait leur mettre un mouchard.. mais à où tu trouves Valoriel tu trouves le_magic61 et réciproquement...
c'est à croire que  :love: :love:  mais euh  siffle:


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> squatteur de thread  :rateau:



non, le squatteur c'est moi, le_magic, c'est un padawan du flood....c'est pas pareil.....


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

du floude et de la pub : un seul remede : le Ban !


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2005)

Bon, vous êtes mignons, les nioubs. Mais si à chaque fois que l'un d'entre-vous passe les 10, 50, 100, 200, 300, 400 (etc) posts il ouvre un sujet, cela va vite devenir un peu lourd si vous voyez ce que je veux dire...

Et puis, 1000 ou 2000 posts, ca ne change rien : nioub, c'est un état d'esprit.


----------



## macboy (13 Juin 2005)

attention le grand Amok a parlé...
et on n'est plus nioubs quand on a 1000 msg on est MAJOR nah!!!

c'est comme les anniv ça se fête non... on n'est pas une grande famille ?? 

allez vive MacG et longue vie à ces forums
en plus je découvre une ambiance de folie dans ce bar c'est génial


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> attention le grand Amok a parlé...
> et on n'est plus nioubs quand on a 1000 msg on est MAJOR nah!!!



que nenni.........


----------



## macboy (13 Juin 2005)

super modérateur en mode hyper grosse tête  a dit:


> Et puis, 1000 ou 2000 posts, ca ne change rien : nioub, c'est un état d'esprit.



faut quoi pour rentrer dans le cercle des MacG user une AES sauvage, un démontage d'usine assemblement de dell, un piratage du site de M$??? que dois je faire ...


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, 1000 ou 2000 posts, ca ne change rien : nioub, c'est un état d'esprit.


C'est comme vieux... on peut être vieux très jeune. 
Ou être vieux et rester jeune.
Ou ne pas faire son âge.
Ou avoir l'âge de ses artères.

Bon je vais en rester là.
Ce n'est pas bon pour mon coeur, tant d'excitation  Je n'ai plus 20 ans moi


----------



## macboy (13 Juin 2005)

faut croire que j'en suis qu'à l'adolescence d'un MacG user de base

chouette bientôt à moi les supers AES sauvages.... je vais pouvoir sortir de mon mac


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> faut croire que j'en suis qu'à l'adolescence d'un MacG user de base
> 
> chouette bientôt à moi les supers AES sauvages.... je vais pouvoir sortir de mon mac



heu...AES sauvages.... ça donne.... Apple Expo Sauvage Sauvage.....tu aimes le Sauvage...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vous êtes mignons, les nioubs. Mais si à chaque fois que l'un d'entre-vous passe les 10, 50, 100, 200, 300, 400 (etc) posts il ouvre un sujet, cela va vite devenir un peu lourd si vous voyez ce que je veux dire...
> 
> Et puis, 1000 ou 2000 posts, ca ne change rien : nioub, c'est un état d'esprit.



L'exemple vient d'en haut


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> L'exemple vient d'en haut


----------



## macboy (13 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> L'exemple vient d'en haut


 euh en haut y a mon toi pourquoi??  
faut que je monte dessus ..;


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> L'exemple vient d'en haut



comme quoi tout ce qui tombe du ciel n'est pas forcément béni


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juin 2005)

Non, de derrière.


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non, de derrière.



tiens, et toi, tu as fait un truc pour tes 10000.....?....


----------



## Amok (14 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> L'exemple vient d'en haut



Quand tu seras en haut, tu feras ce que tu veux ! En attendant tu es de la chair à ban !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu seras en haut, tu feras ce que tu veux ! En attendant tu es de la chair à ban !



J'ai un Minolta


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, et toi, tu as fait un truc pour tes 10000.....?....


Les Frères du Cercle s'en sont occupés : je me rhabille, là.


----------



## Amok (14 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les Frères du Cercle s'en sont occupés : je me rhabille, là.



C'était super ! 
 :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juin 2005)

je "swing" pour marcher jusqu'à la cuisine


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Les Frères du Cercle s'en sont occupés : je me rhabille, là.






			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'était super !
> :rose:




Hooooooooo! les coquines.....


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Hooooooooo! les coquines.....


Jalouse?


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse?



ca depend....devant non, derriere......


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Juin 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu seras en haut, tu feras ce que tu veux ! En attendant tu es de la chair à ban !



Ton camarade de jeu m'a fait également ce genre de promesses - mais je ne vois rien venir


----------



## valoriel (14 Juin 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Ton camarade de jeu m'a fait également ce genre de promesses - mais je ne vois rien venir


Pitch, et ça repart


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pitch, et ça repart




*Valoriel*
tes jeux de mots ne valent rien....


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> comme quoi tout ce qui tombe du ciel n'est pas forcément béni



.

.



.












.




splatch !!!!


----------

